# Sample Library Concepts - Put Yours Below!!



## ashtongleckman (Apr 4, 2018)

Hey all! I quickly drafted up some sample library concepts recently based on some of my musical inspirations and specific sounds I'd love to have in my palette. I want to hear your guys' concepts, and why you think it would make a great sample library. Go!


----------



## Sopranos (Apr 4, 2018)

Hans Zimmer - Chaos. 

Too soon?


----------



## Saxer (Apr 4, 2018)

Haha, cool idea!
Funny thing: when listening to Alexandre Desplat's music I often think it already sounds like Spitfire samples. Even if it's a real recording it meets the sound aesthetic of SF.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 4, 2018)

I'd like good, comprehensive, versatile orchestral libraries that I can use to write my own music. It should have all the instruments of a section in it and sound good. Oh wait.

It doesn't have to name drop at all and also doesn't have to say "Spitfire" on the graphic ...


----------



## KEM (Apr 4, 2018)

I don’t know exactly what it’d be, but I’d love for something based on what Marty O’Donnell did on the Halo franchise.

Also, I’d love for Spitfire to do a Hans Zimmer Brass, and a Hans Zimmer Woodwinds, that way they could make a Hans Zimmer Orchestra bundle, I’d certainly buy that!!!


----------



## Jaap (Apr 4, 2018)

Well if it doesn't have to be limited to Spitfire, I would love to see Eduardo Tarilonte (@TARI) sampling the inside out of Yann Tiersen his studio.
Instead of Ancient ERA Persia, a Modern ERA France or something


----------



## Dr Belasco (Apr 4, 2018)

Sonokinetic are best at concepts IMHO.


----------



## ashtongleckman (Apr 4, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I'd like good, comprehensive, versatile orchestral libraries that I can use to write my own music. It should have all the instruments of a section in it and sound good. Oh wait.
> 
> It doesn't have to name drop at all and also doesn't have to say "Spitfire" on the graphic ...



I never said it has to name drop or have Spitfire on the graphic. That's just where my mind automatically ran to because each of those composers have their own distinct style. 

I want to hear any and all ideas you guys have. What other tools you want to have in your toolkit, based on specific sounds / styles that you love.


----------



## josephwmorgan (Apr 4, 2018)

oh man what I would pay for that JNH lib...


----------



## muk (Apr 4, 2018)

Die Bremer Kammerphilharmonie recorded by Tony Faulkner and programmed by either Sonokinetic or VSL. Or Royal Concertgebouw Chamber Strings. It would take a miracle for any of these to happen I am afraid. So, in absence of that, I am looking forward to a comprehensive strings library by Sonokinetic (not phrase based, but individual sections with a lot of articulations).


----------



## KEM (Apr 4, 2018)

Also, I’d love a Jesper Kyd library with the material he used on the Assassin’s Creed games.

And how could I forget?! We need a Junkie XL Mad Max percussion library!!!


----------



## Saxer (Apr 4, 2018)

String sections by Audio- or Samplemodeling.

And a plugin (+sensor) that reacts to conducting multiple tracks at once (like moving hands to conduct crescendos and tempo drift).


----------



## ashtongleckman (Apr 4, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Well if it doesn't have to be limited to Spitfire, I would love to see Eduardo Tarilonte (@TARI) sampling the inside out of Yann Tiersen his studio.
> Instead of Ancient ERA Persia, a Modern ERA France or something


Eduardo Tarilonte is one of my favorites! Really awesome guy, and super talented. Always looking forward to new products from him.


----------



## Jaap (Apr 4, 2018)

ashtongleckman said:


> Eduardo Tarilonte is one of my favorites! Really awesome guy, and super talented. Always looking forward to new products from him.



Great to hear and likewise here, loving and using his products already for many years and always looking forward to see his next products


----------



## KEM (Apr 4, 2018)

You know what I’d really want more than anything (and I doubt a single person here will know who I’m talking about) is an Arca sound design library, take all of his sounds and samples from &&&&&, Xen, Mutant, etc. and through into a library.

I’d pay well over $1k for that...


----------



## SyMTiK (Apr 4, 2018)

Embertone Duduk

I absolutely LOVE the Duduk and everything Embertone does, I would buy a Duduk library from them in a heartbeat.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Apr 4, 2018)

Loving those covers man well done!
I want to see Spitfire do an intro drug chamber orchestra 2000-3000 samples, individual instruments, $99.


----------



## rottoy (Apr 4, 2018)

bigcat1969 said:


> Loving those covers man well done!
> I want to see Spitfire do an intro drug chamber orchestra 2000-3000 samples, individual instruments, $99.


Drug chamber orchestra, how Escobarian.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 4, 2018)

At this point I’m much less interested in the sample library version of someone else’s concept that’s developed over years and recorded with live players. Of course there are exceptions. And with all the ideas and opinions regarding libraries and VI’s here it seems like we could kickstart something that’s worthwhile and unique.

Why not a library that’s a built on the strengths of past library concepts but that embraces what sampling can do and not what it can’t do (sound like a live ensemble)? Something like a granular synthesis string and brass library that’s less “Epic” or electronic-sounding than what Output just put out and also more able to be written for in the same (ish) way an actual orchestra would be written for...instead of an FX library. Or orchestral and other instrument samples that are made with the intent of running them through granular, spectral-morphing, more exotic and unreal convolution. Or something along the lines of Ligeti’s micropolyphony stuff but without readymade one-shots. I dunno...something a little different with a longer shelf life possibly.


----------



## Ihnoc (Apr 4, 2018)

Spent way too long on this, but what fun. At least I learned something new about fonts...


----------



## halfwalk (Apr 4, 2018)

I'd love to see Spitfire samples inside OT's Capsule engine; in particular, I think their elegant articulation crossfading system needs to be everywhere!

Also, a "roll-your-own-Evo-grid" shell library would be pretty awesome.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 4, 2018)

I’ll go completely against my other post and put forth one that is only ensemble noise. Air, room noise, breathing, occasional ever so slight notion of page turning, very slight and occasional bow click, etc. More than just the room tone patch that Cinesamples put out ages ago.


----------



## halfwalk (Apr 4, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> I’ll go completely against my other post and put forth one that is only ensemble noise. Air, room noise, breathing, occasional ever so slight notion of page turning, very slight and occasional bow click, etc. More than just the room tone patch that Cinesamples put out ages ago.



Just load up Tundra's close mics on any patch


----------



## Ihnoc (Apr 4, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> I’ll go completely against my other post and put forth one that is only ensemble noise. Air, room noise, breathing, occasional ever so slight notion of page turning, very slight and occasional bow click, etc. More than just the room tone patch that Cinesamples put out ages ago.



Northern Sounds had this if I remember rightly. You might still be able to find the Kontakt instrument on the internet. VirtuaSonic have a library of concert noises I have as well. Both are really useful, but yeah I'd second a library for this.


----------



## rottoy (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## paularthur (Apr 4, 2018)

John Williams Runs, Thomas Newman Keys, Daniel James Pulses, Nobuo Uematsu Triple A Toolkit, Ramin Djawadi Solo Strings, Pharrell Rhythm Beds, Vangelis Vintage Synths... Oh and a Michael Giacchino Animators Sound.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 4, 2018)

Spitfire John Williams. The full orchestra recorded in three different studios (Abbey Road, Sony Scoring Stage and an old school drier substitute for the now demolished Anvil Studios.)

So you can pick the Star Wars film era. Original, Sequel or Prequel.
Not too much to ask, surely?


----------



## bigcat1969 (Apr 4, 2018)

I did do The Conductor sometime ago with room, swishing noises and the like though Spitfire could do it much better in that lovely hall!


----------



## ashtongleckman (Apr 4, 2018)

paularthur said:


> John Williams Runs, Thomas Newman Keys, Daniel James Pulses, Nobuo Uematsu Triple A Toolkit, Ramin Djawadi Solo Strings, Pharrell Rhythm Beds, Vangelis Vintage Synths... Oh and a Michael Giacchino Animators Sound.


There already is a Daniel James pulses, check out the Hybrid Two stuff and Hybrid Tools 1. That's all his. I think the Vangelis idea is great! Has a real CS80 ever been sampled? Not just emulated but actually sampled? That would be pretty awesome. Djawadi solo strings is an instant buy as well haha. What I would give for that GoT solo cello sound!


----------



## procreative (Apr 4, 2018)

Schubert's Unfinished Toolkit, 190GB of silence, 1,000,000 lines of code, unique Legato engine.


----------



## Guffy (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## rottoy (Apr 4, 2018)

Also, I humbly request a "flatulence" library with only release samples.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 4, 2018)

Fugdup said:


>


Bravo. You and @rottoy are killing it right now. Haha!


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2018)

This is like my worst nightmare. How about just more libraries that create unique tools for composers to manipulate and find their own inspiration in?


----------



## bigcat1969 (Apr 4, 2018)

Goggle up "CS-80 samples" it seems to have been done, but not sure there are any active sales or freebie links for it. Hollow Sun might have done it? ED you around?


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 4, 2018)

Greg said:


> This is like my worst nightmare. How about just more libraries that create unique tools for composers to manipulate and find their own inspiration in?



Why find your own inspiration when you can just pay several hundred dollars to feed off of someone else’s?


----------



## Guffy (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## ashtongleckman (Apr 4, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> Why find your own inspiration when you can just pay several hundred dollars to feed off of someone else’s?


Mozart fed off of inspiration from Bach, Bach fed off of inspiration from Monteverdi, Beethoven fed off of inspiration from Mozart, John Williams fed off of inspiration from Holst. It’s about how you can take the things that your inspired by and make them your own. Taking concepts and combining them, augmenting them, simplifying them, screwing around with them, you get some pretty neat stuff!


----------



## BlackCoyote (Apr 4, 2018)

Fugdup said:


>


what have you done


----------



## SimonViklund (Apr 4, 2018)

I'd love to get other *solo voices* recorded (male and female) and turned into playable true legato VIs like Audio Imperia did with Merethe Soltvedt in Jaeger. Not necessarily famous vocalists - just great singing voices. Some safe/generic and some really odd timbres (husky, nasal, ethnic voices from different parts of the world, etc.) I'd be all over that.

Oh, and where can I pre-order Daniel James' Vision of Hans Zimmer Strings? I'd pay $800 for that.


----------



## ashtongleckman (Apr 4, 2018)

SimonViklund said:


> I'd love to get other *solo voices* recorded (male and female) and turned into playable true legato VIs like Audio Imperia did with Merethe Soltvedt in Jaeger. Not necessarily famous vocalists - just great singing voices. Some safe/generic and some really odd timbres (husky, nasal, ethnic voices from different parts of the world, etc.) I'd be all over that.
> 
> Oh, and where can I pre-order Daniel James' Vision of Hans Zimmer Strings? I'd pay $800 for that.


I think it would be awesome to have some super odd Annihilation/Arrival sounding vocals. Super dry, upfront, with a slight pitch wobble. Always found that to be creepy.


----------



## paularthur (Apr 4, 2018)

ashtongleckman said:


> There already is a Daniel James pulses, check out the Hybrid Two stuff and Hybrid Tools 1. That's all his. I think the Vangelis idea is great! Has a real CS80 ever been sampled? Not just emulated but actually sampled? That would be pretty awesome. Djawadi solo strings is an instant buy as well haha. What I would give for that GoT solo cello sound!


Yeah, i mean deeper... Ex: B.T. Phobos, Dark Zebra... Wait... 8DIO HT1 is him?


----------



## ashtongleckman (Apr 4, 2018)

paularthur said:


> Yeah, i mean deeper... Ex: B.T. Phobos, Dark Zebra... Wait... 8DIO HT1 is him?


Yeah he did most of the sound design for that one.


----------



## paularthur (Apr 4, 2018)

ashtongleckman said:


> Yeah he did most of the sound design for that one.


oh wow, good to know! ..at first read i thought you referring to Alpha & Bravo.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 4, 2018)

Anything to procrastinate from work. And I hate myself for going with the obvious but someone had to.


----------



## ashtongleckman (Apr 4, 2018)

paularthur said:


> oh wow, good to know! ..at first read i thought you referring to Alpha & Bravo.


I was, both are great. Was also referring to the HT1 though, don’t know if he did anything in HT2 or 3.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 4, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> Anything to procrastinate from work. And I hate myself for going with the obvious but someone had to.


"no dodgy questions"


----------



## antcarrier (Apr 4, 2018)

VSL Dimension Strings 3

With 8 velocity layers, more articulations, larger sections and 2nd violins. Still recorded dry!

Also this:



Saxer said:


> String sections by Audio- or Samplemodeling.
> 
> And a plugin (+sensor) that reacts to conducting multiple tracks at once (like moving hands to conduct crescendos and tempo drift).


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 4, 2018)

ashtongleckman said:


> Mozart fed off of inspiration from Bach, Bach fed off of inspiration from Monteverdi, Beethoven fed off of inspiration from Mozart, John Williams fed off of inspiration from Holst. It’s about how you can take the things that your inspired by and make them your own. Taking concepts and combining them, augmenting them, simplifying them, screwing around with them, you get some pretty neat stuff!



You’re talking about melodic/harmonic evolution on the highest level and we’re talking about pre-recorded snippets of music that inform or determine a specific kind of filmscore. These things are different.


----------



## ism (Apr 4, 2018)

Viktor Orri Árnason Solo strings.


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 4, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Can somebody please make:
> 
> The Eric Whitacre Choir Library
> All Vocals by Bobby McFerrin
> ...


There's two jokes in that one


----------



## Maxime Luft (Apr 4, 2018)

SimonViklund said:


> I'd love to get other *solo voices* recorded (male and female) and turned into playable true legato VIs like Audio Imperia did with Merethe Soltvedt in Jaeger. Not necessarily famous vocalists - just great singing voices. Some safe/generic and some really odd timbres (husky, nasal, ethnic voices from different parts of the world, etc.) I'd be all over that.
> 
> Oh, and where can I pre-order Daniel James' Vision of Hans Zimmer Strings? I'd pay $800 for that.



Currently working on this beast... Will be out in a few months, stay tuned on vi-c


----------



## ism (Apr 4, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> You’re talking about melodic/harmonic evolution on the highest level and we’re talking about pre-recorded snippets of music that inform or determine a specific kind of filmscore. These things are different.




Except that technique, texture, orchestrations, extended techniques are innovations that are passed down from composers to the next generations all the time.

Pizz. as we think of it today is at least argueably a Beethoven innovation (string quartet 10 if I recall). But my favorite example is Wagner, who decided he simply could not write the music he could feel without inventing a whole new tuba. Which of course in now quite standard in large orchestras.

Olafur Arnalds chamber evolutions, at least for the last hour or so, are my Wagner tuba . Or maybe its the clarinets in Tidal orchestra. Or the Vc + Db harmonics in LCO, or the con legno tratto in HZS. I object strenuously to intimations of fanboyism - but please tell me, who’s better, at orchestral scale, at inventing tubas than Spitfire? And their success at tuba inventing comes from their collaboration_s with artists who’s music just can’t come into existence without new tuba technology (as opposed to merely engineers). OT , for instance, do amazing work at upping the game in conventional virtual tuba technology, but they’re not a tuba inventing company._

_Some libraries engineer a better tuba , some invent a whole new tuba. You’ve got to love both.

It’s really nothing more that the innovations going on with synths in recent decades, but now at orchestral scale.
_


----------



## ashtongleckman (Apr 4, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> You’re talking about melodic/harmonic evolution on the highest level and we’re talking about pre-recorded snippets of music that inform or determine a specific kind of filmscore. These things are different.


Nonetheless they are techniques and various approaches to the craft. For example, it’s possible to make Hans Zimmer Percussion sound distances away from Hans Zimmer. I’ve even heard people take the Bernard Hermann library and make it sound not like Bernard Hermann but using that specific palette as a starting point.

The sonic world is a different world from the melodic, harmonic and orchestration world, but that doesn’t mean it’s not as important, or the rules regarding evolution are only functional for one and not for the other. 

I think it’s important to play around with everything, see what sounds good, try to mess with it a bit, and make music that sounds good to you and hopefully adding your personal dose of creativity to the equation.


----------



## NoamL (Apr 4, 2018)

Ihnoc said:


> Spent way too long on this, but what fun. At least I learned something new about fonts...



I preordered the Yoko Kanno Composer Toolkit from SF, but when I went to install it all that came out was a one page PDF that said "Learn Jazz."

I got my money's worth!


----------



## NoamL (Apr 4, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> Anything to procrastinate from work. And I hate myself for going with the obvious but someone had to.


 Ligeti was first!


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 4, 2018)

Maxime Luft said:


> Currently working on this beast... Will be out in a few months, stay tuned on vi-c




What is this? Sounds wicked!


----------



## paulmatthew (Apr 4, 2018)

What about "N" ? I'm still waiting for that bad boy to come out. Deriously , though, maybe Moya Brennan , Enya or a Lisa Gerrard vocal library.


----------



## CT (Apr 4, 2018)

I want that horn section that Jeremy Soule has been using since at least 2002.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 4, 2018)

Jerry Goldsmith - Omen Choirs
Jerry Goldsmith - Planet of the Apes Percussion
Jerry Goldsmith - Alien String Evolutions


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 4, 2018)

Michael Giacchino - The Ultimate Jazz Band (Cinesamples)


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 4, 2018)

antcarrier said:


> VSL Dimension Strings 3
> 
> With 8 velocity layers, more articulations, larger sections and 2nd violins. Still recorded dry!
> 
> Also this:



That would be awesome, but if they start developing it today, we will see it released in 2030 or later.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 4, 2018)

ism said:


> Except that technique, texture, orchestrations, extended techniques are innovations that are passed down from composers to the next generations all the time.
> 
> Pizz. as we think of it today is at least argueably a Beethoven innovation (string quartet 10 if I recall). But my favorite example is Wagner, who decided he simply could not write the music he could feel without inventing a whole new tuba. Which of course in now quite standard in large orchestras.
> 
> ...



Sure. But they are still one-shot samples. Like a rocket in a bottle.


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 4, 2018)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Jerry Goldsmith - Omen Choirs


Holy hell, that would be awesome!


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 4, 2018)

I would love to see a Danny Elfman library, something that captures his whimsical and horror style. Ideally, It would also include an eerie type of choir.


----------



## The Darris (Apr 4, 2018)

The Pawn Shop. 

Broken instruments you find at a pawn shop that are simply junk at that point. It would be great to get the raw "out of the shop" sound before fixing any broken parts or re-stringing instrument. I got the idea years ago when I went to a really awesome instrument pawn shop in El Cerrito, CA. They had the entire orchestra but the crappiest quality I could imagine, and cheap. I don't know if it's still around but that idea has always stuck with me. 

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## jiffybox (Apr 4, 2018)

KEM said:


> And how could I forget?! We need a Junkie XL Mad Max percussion library!!!



Yes! With a special add-on of Fiery Guitar Solos! I'd like to see libraries from either Cliff Martinez or Trent & Atticus. I don't want them to necessarily give us Solaris steel drums or Social Network drones, but they have such interesting sonic voices that I'd love to hear what they'd come up with for us.


----------



## jiffybox (Apr 4, 2018)

The Darris said:


> The Pawn Shop.
> 
> Broken instruments you find at a pawn shop that are simply junk at that point. It would be great to get the raw "out of the shop" sound before fixing any broken parts or re-stringing instrument. I got the idea years ago when I went to a really awesome instrument pawn shop in El Cerrito, CA. They had the entire orchestra but the crappiest quality I could imagine, and cheap. I don't know if it's still around but that idea has always stuck with me.
> 
> ...



I LOVE this idea. Also, I grew up in El Cerrito(!), so maybe I'm partial. What was the shop? And I really do love this idea. Pendle at Sound Dust gets close.


----------



## KEM (Apr 4, 2018)

jiffybox said:


> Yes! With a special add-on of Fiery Guitar Solos! I'd like to see libraries from either Cliff Martinez or Trent & Atticus. I don't want them to necessarily give us Solaris steel drums or Social Network drones, but they have such interesting sonic voices that I'd love to hear what they'd come up with for us.



I’d certainly be down for a Trent/Atticus library, I’m sure it’d have some nasty basses and great sound design.


----------



## Rodney Money (Apr 4, 2018)

How about, the Rodney Money Solo Flugelhorn and Solo Rotary-valved Gold plated Cornet featuring the most detailed and expressive recorded solo brass instruments ever that no one would ever use?


----------



## The Darris (Apr 4, 2018)

jiffybox said:


> I LOVE this idea. Also, I grew up in El Cerrito(!), so maybe I'm partial. What was the shop? And I really do love this idea. Pendle at Sound Dust gets close.


I don't remember the name of it but it's on San Pablo on the same block as the Rialto Cinema there near the Plaza. I doubt it's still around but it was pretty awesome. I bought an acoustic guitar from them. Total piece of crap but only cost me $20.


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Apr 4, 2018)

Tartini Devil's Trill Sonata Solo Violin Library


----------



## bigcat1969 (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks to Alex Fraser for the idea of The Key of D!

The Key of D


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 5, 2018)

ashtongleckman said:


> I want to hear your guys' concepts, and why you think it would make a great sample library. Go!



First of, sorry that i can't provide a nice Spitfire cover as you did...

However, what i'd really like to see would be quite a specific thing in addition to the recent HZ Strings.

It would be a library called "section transitions" (or something similar).

This library would mainly provide crescendi and decrescendi, but not normal ones.
Rather, the with the crescendo the number of the players would constantly increasing.
In this way, there would be a logical way to get from normal sections to the bigger ones.
(or e.g. from 20 players to 60; or changes in the positioning would take place, e.g. a sound started by the celli left would "go" to the celli at the right side.)
In my opinion big sections benefit if there is a transition from the small.
(it's the same when e.g. first some people in a crowd start shouting, and then more and more people are joining them...)
Of course, also the other way round (decrescendi).

(Said that i haven't bought HZ strings. Main reason is that i usually don't do projects that would require that specific sound [which probably sounds best in really big [IMAX] theatres], and i prefer smaller sections, specially for techniques like col legno tratto... but another reason is that in my personal style transitions - how to get from A to B - are essential... And so, in order to let 340 people play at once i'd like to use this sound as a result of few players getting more and more...)


----------



## Vik (Apr 5, 2018)

I have mentioned ideas for forthcoming string libraries in other threads, but here some are the most important ones:

A modular library, offering several V1 (etc) sections. This would mean that a 12 piece V1 section could come in, say, three separate sections, one with 3 players, one with 4 and one with 5. This would not only allow several combinations (like 4+3, 4+5, 3+5, 3+4+5, 3, 4 or 5 = 7 different section sizes from 3 to 12 players) but also allow us to place each of the subsection where we want them (wide panning vs narrow panning), and also include ways to make some of the players sounding close to the listener while others are a little further away.

Recordings should ideally be done both the traditional way and centered (in stereo), by using multiple mic setups for each recording. 

There should also, IMO, be a very easy way to create layers within the library. This would allow a user to within on single instance of the sample player use eg three different long notes (eg flautando/normale/con sord) and give each of them a separate pan position and volume. IMHO such layered string sound much better than the standard flautandos, sul tastes etc. Such a solution would allow us to quickly create a string section with two or more layers. 
Because such layers would add to the size of the section, each of these layers wouldn't have to have many players. 

For standard longs, one could also offer several 'colors', by deliberately using other microphones/preamps. 

The sample player should be smart. Example: it could come with a lot of sampled note lengths - and after a track has been created, it could learn the notes lengths in this track and replace the current articulations with notes of the desired length. This could be particularly useful for short notes.

I also like the idea of using evos/arcs/dynamic bowings, but IMO all good library should be designed to let us have the sound of the the main evos/arcs available also as non-evo notes. This way we could record a track using normal longs or legatos, and replace some of the notes with arcs/evos. This works to some degree in some libraries already, but I miss more options to sculpt single notes in many libraries.


----------



## James Everingham (Apr 5, 2018)

IMHO inspiration from other artists is always valuable. But Ramin Djwadi Solo Strings? Cinestrings Solo (same cellist as GoT). John Williams Toolkit? Spitfire Symphony Orchestra. It's often so much more about what you do with the notes, more than what the libraries are designed to sound like.

Sample libraries are incredible, and I happily use them every day. But we shouldn't forget one of my favourite examples of what happens when you pick up a microphone and craft a score in its purest meaning... I'm sure Jóhann didn't need a Jóhann Jóhannsson Toolkit for this one


----------



## ashtongleckman (Apr 5, 2018)

James Everingham said:


> IMHO inspiration from other artists is always valuable. But Ramin Djwadi Solo Strings? Cinestrings Solo (same cellist as GoT). John Williams Toolkit? Spitfire Symphony Orchestra. It's often so much more about what you do with the notes, more than what the libraries are designed to sound like.
> 
> Sample libraries are incredible, and I happily use them every day. But we shouldn't forget one of my favourite examples of what happens when you pick up a microphone and craft a score in its purest meaning... I'm sure Jóhann didn't need a Jóhann Jóhannsson Toolkit for this one




I deffinetely get where you are coming from.

There's certain specific things though that are more difficult to capture in general purpose libraries. The specific playability of James Newton Howard's violin writing on the Village with all the super complex arps and such, hasn't been sampled before (Hillary Hahn in specific), woodwind evolutions in the style of Olafur Arnalds, I think that could possibly add a lot to the palette and it hasn't been done before, and Satnam Ramgotra's eccentric playing style, hasn't really been captured in samples. HGW' choral work is deffinetely achievable, I had to figure out a way to do it on the Narnia episode a few weeks back, nonetheless, the guy writes for choirs insanely well, and it would be cool to have a little bit of his personal flare from Crimson Tide, Narnia, etc. Those are just a couple examples.

Couldn't agree more in regards to the JW example though. I was simply saying that if there was a Ramin Djawadi solo strings toolkit, I'd probs click the buy button . There's a certain sound he has, check out "Victory Does Not Make Us Conquerors" from S1.

Anyways, it's just for fun. Just interested to see what kind of new samples people in this community are imagining for the future.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 5, 2018)

*Thomas Bergersen Toolkit.*
Everything from Rock and Dubsteb to Choir and Chamber Strings.
500 TB compressed.
Retails for 666.666$ intro price.
Produced by 8Dio. (goes to 888.888$ 8 days after release)


----------



## BlackCoyote (Apr 5, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> *Thomas Bergersen Toolkit.*
> Everything from Rock and Dubsteb to Choir and Chamber Strings.
> 500 TB compressed.
> Retails for 666.666$ intro price.
> Produced by 8Dio. (goes to 888.888$ 8 days after release)


now that's something i'd spend money on


----------



## James Everingham (Apr 5, 2018)

ashtongleckman said:


> I deffinetely get where you are coming from.
> 
> There's certain specific things though that are more difficult to capture in general purpose libraries. The specific playability of James Newton Howard's violin writing on the Village with all the super complex arps and such, hasn't been sampled before (Hillary Hahn in specific), woodwind evolutions in the style of Olafur Arnalds, I think that could possibly add a lot to the palette and it hasn't been done before, and Satnam Ramgotra's eccentric playing style, hasn't really been captured in samples. HGW' choral work is deffinetely achievable, I had to figure out a way to do it on the Narnia episode a few weeks back, nonetheless, the guy writes for choirs insanely well, and it would be cool to have a little bit of his personal flare from Crimson Tide, Narnia, etc. Those are just a couple examples.
> 
> ...



Well, I think in the examples of Hillary and Satnam, a lot of the 'sound' is down to how they interpret the music, the dynamics, where they put the accents etc. which would be hard to capture in samples considering samples are 'played' by the composer using the library, not the players themselves. I'm not sure how much 'Satnam' would make it into a single drum hit sample, over another player. Perhaps phrase based libraries would be more useful for capturing the playing style of a specific soloist? Or perhaps we should just hire those soloists instead 

But I agree - definitely so much to capture in samples that hasn't been captured yet, and the innovative things composers have done with music in the past is a great place to start.


----------



## JEPA (Apr 5, 2018)

Alex North Orchestral Techniques by Orchestral Tools, Metropolis 4


----------



## ashtongleckman (Apr 5, 2018)

James Everingham said:


> Well, I think in the examples of Hillary and Satnam, a lot of the 'sound' is down to how they interpret the music, the dynamics, where they put the accents etc. which would be hard to capture in samples considering samples are 'played' by the composer using the library, not the players themselves. I'm not sure how much 'Satnam' would make it into a single drum hit sample, over another player. Perhaps phrase based libraries would be more useful for capturing the playing style of a specific soloist? Or perhaps we should just hire those soloists instead
> 
> But I agree - definitely so much to capture in samples that hasn't been captured yet, and the innovative things composers have done with music in the past is a great place to start.



Absolutely. Don't get me wrong, I love working with soloists. There's truly nothing better than a musician interpreting your notes and adding their own flair to the performance, and if the project has the budget, no doubt I'd go for that instead of using samples. 

Hillary's playing has this sort of indescribable elegance. I think Embertone captured Joshua Bell's playing style quite well, but I think with each musician, you get a different emotional reaction to specific notes or a set of instructions. If you tell one player one set of instructions, another player will likely play it differently. I think if that library were a thing though, it would be neat to have some phrases of those arps as you mentioned. It's pretty much impossible to do with multi-samples, even with all those awesome transitions they recorded in JBV. 

I think even with different percussionists you get totally different personalities, and as Hans put it, a different commitment to each hit. I couldn't help but be amazed by his energy when I saw him live. I'd just love to be able to hit a note and hear HIM performing it!


----------



## paularthur (Apr 5, 2018)

James Everingham said:


> IMHO inspiration from other artists is always valuable. But Ramin Djwadi Solo Strings? Cinestrings Solo (same cellist as GoT). John Williams Toolkit? Spitfire Symphony Orchestra. It's often so much more about what you do with the notes, more than what the libraries are designed to sound like.
> 
> Sample libraries are incredible, and I happily use them every day. But we shouldn't forget one of my favourite examples of what happens when you pick up a microphone and craft a score in its purest meaning... I'm sure Jóhann didn't need a Jóhann Jóhannsson Toolkit for this one



I agree with everything you said, it was a total hypothetical. To be more specific: Think of the JWT (i like your name for it lol) Cinesamples kind of already did it ex: HWW + CS Runs on a HW scoring stage... Now for the RD solo strings it's tricky because he writes amazing for solo's, then he manages to get the right player + capture the sonics & texture brilliantly. ..which also mean the library would need that same player + tracking & mixing engineer (like Hanz Zimmer Perc Pro). 
This is a fun topic lol.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 6, 2018)

Maxime Luft said:


> Currently working on this beast... Will be out in a few months, stay tuned on vi-c



It's ready, release it haha! :D Or I'll come to Karlsruhe and claim my copy.   
No, seriously - sounds amazing! Looking forward to that. Really need such a vocal.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Apr 7, 2018)

miket said:


> I want that horn section that Jeremy Soule has been using since at least 2002.



The solo and ensemble horn legatos in Cinebrass are pretty close. Timbre-wise, they remind me a lot of the horns in Skyrim


----------



## reutunes (Apr 7, 2018)

The apostrophe in the title of this thread is upsetting me way more than it should. I'm a sick man.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 7, 2018)

Humongous Pizz!!


----------



## DSmolken (Apr 7, 2018)

After the weird electric 12-string guitar I'm working on now, I'm thinking extended techniques guitar - like, bowing with longs, shorts, ponticello and maybe some straight up scratchy noise, picking with odd objects, that kind of thing.

Also a drum kit with configurable 1950s-early 70s mic setups and both brushes and sticks (including snare stirs, and maybe also playing the cymbals with the ring end of the brush).


----------



## Svyato (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm sampling bass guitar harmonics in order to be able to play a bit like Michael Manring here 
Because I haven't found any Bass guitar harmonics sample library yet


----------



## paoling (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## ashtongleckman (Apr 7, 2018)

reutunes said:


> The apostrophe in the title of this thread is upsetting me way more than it should. I'm a sick man.



Haha, fixed!


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Apr 7, 2018)

Kyle Preston said:


> The solo and ensemble horn legatos in Cinebrass are pretty close. Timbre-wise, they remind me a lot of the horns in Skyrim


Yeah, you're right! The strings in Skyrim OST sound like LA Scoring Strings, imo.


----------



## CT (Apr 7, 2018)

I think I hear a lot of Adagio in there, too.


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Apr 7, 2018)

Possibly but Skyrim was released in 2011. 

The encounter/battle tracks sound _exactly_ like LASS.


----------



## CT (Apr 7, 2018)

True, I have wondered about the dates not lining up, but he could have had access earlier. His demo on the Adagio page sounds right on. It also sounds to me like he used some Century Strings on his symphony-prelude album thing, which would have required early access to that too. He did thank 8dio in the credits, so who knows.


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Apr 7, 2018)

Soule may have collaborated with 8Dio to create a private library during their Adagio and Century sessions.


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Apr 12, 2018)

Nintendo Orchestra Toolkit.

Mario and Zelda series.


----------



## MaxOctane (Jun 30, 2018)

Joking aside, my sample library concept, is a series where each entry is tailored to a *single *orchestral work, and lets you replicate it *exactly*. For example, a "Barber Adagio for Strings" library with perfect languid legato string quartet, the full range of the cello (which goes quite high in that piece), rich dynamic range, and zero short articulations.


----------



## Count_Fuzzball (Jun 30, 2018)

Fugdup said:


>




I would like the "Jack Sparrow pirate dick slap" Longs too.

Or is that a $600 expansion?


----------



## Tice (Jun 30, 2018)

A Lute sample library that doesn't use full Kontakt.
Same goes for Banjo, Sitar, Biwa, Hako Jamisen and Koto, preferably all in one pack.


----------



## GtrString (Jun 30, 2018)

Id like a great background vocals library. I dont like any of the available ones. Something along the lines of the new guitar libraries from NI would be great.

Many variations is needed, different voices, male/female, young/mature, different timbres ect, so it can be blended and made unique sounding. A wide repetoire of simple phrases would be good, as they can be mangled, holiday phrases, seasonal phrases, american english, uk english, spanish, other languages.

Maybe something for different genres, that could be added as packs, as well as continuous additions of singers, a la the Toontrack midi concept, just with audio phrases.

No lead vocal, as I would never use a library for lead vocals. Just a solid backing library, with great sound, flexibility and options. That would be HUGE!


----------



## fish_hoof (Jun 30, 2018)

Would love me some Jeremy soule choir or string textures.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 30, 2018)

fish_hoof said:


> Would love me some Jeremy soule choir or string textures.


 Just go VSL, 8Dios Requiem Pro and you're halfway there.


----------



## fish_hoof (Jun 30, 2018)

rottoy said:


> Just go VSL, 8Dios Requiem Pro and you're halfway there.



Good stuff!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 30, 2018)

rottoy said:


> Just go VSL, 8Dios Requiem Pro and you're halfway there.



Are your reffering to VSL's Vienna Choir ?


----------



## KEM (Jan 26, 2021)

A Ludwig Göransson TENET library would be a dream come true, all the synths and percussion he used for the score.

I would give him my bank routing number for that...


----------

